# How to completely uninstall programs?



## RoboMonkeyManv1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey everyone. This may be a stupid question but I just want to know how to completely uninstall programs from my computer. Sometimes not everything is removed and I want to know how to get rid of those files. The Program Files folder as well as the App Data folder are common places where files may not be deleted. What are some other places where files might not be removed. I just don't want to waste space and memory on things I don't need or don't use. 

I'm sorry if this is a bother to anyone but I'm very curious and would like to know. It'd be much appreciated if someone replied.


----------



## elephant007 (Aug 31, 2008)

You can manually delete the items from C:\Program Files\, you might also want to look in C:\Program Files\Common Files, C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\*.* C:\Documents and Settings\yourusername\Application Data\

You'll need to go into the registry and delete the registry entries pertaining to the software, found in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software

I'm complicated, lots of programs are uninstalled fragmented


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice Freeware Program that works well; *REVO UNINSTALLER*


----------



## RoboMonkeyManv1 (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL, I already tried Revo Uninstaller before, so thanks Kodi. It's a good program, but I should have mentioned in my first post that I want to do it manually. elephant007, thanks for the instructions.


----------

